# MAHA 2012 - Orchid Competition



## paphioboy (Dec 6, 2012)

MAHA = Malaysian Agricultural & Horticultural Exposition, held couple of weeks ago..

Paraphalaenopsis laycockii






Catt





Multiflora hybrid paph





Maudiae type





Catasetum hybrid





Coelogyne rochussenii


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 6, 2012)

Vandas









Kagawara Dinesh Gold





Yellow spathoglottis





Rhynchostylis retusa





Dend purpureum alba





Dend igneoniveum





Dend macrophyllum


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 6, 2012)

Latest Formosae type dend hybrid.. (Dend Dawn Maree x chrysanthum) x bellatulum










Cattleya maxima coerulea





Another coelogyne rochussenii





Parishii





Dayanum





Schomburgkia undulata


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2012)

Great blooms, thanks Li!!!! I esp. like the coelo!! Jean


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 6, 2012)

Great photos! Thanks for posting. It looks like there were a lot of beautiful Vanda types.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the coelogynes! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruli (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for sharing the dayanum looks interesting


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for taking us on this tour.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

Bursting coelos!!! WOW!!
Nice paphs too! 
I'd so much like to aquire some Paraphalaenopsis species!!!!!!


----------

